# Why Are Nissan Putting The 2011 List Price Up So Much?



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

In 2011 Nissan are increasing the list price of a GTR by about 10 grand on the previous year and about 17 grand since the car was introduced..

Is it to help used car prices? :nervous:

Are these R&D costs? :lamer:

Is it to alienate existing owners from upgrading? :shy:

Did they figure out that if you could afford a 53 grand car two years ago you can now afford a 70 grand car? :smokin:

Whats the deal?


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

The strength of the yen may have some part to play in it.....


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the 2011 GTR worth 10K more than the current car No!

Is the 2011 GTR worth 70K Yes!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Actually as many parts on the GTR are manufactured oversea and not in japan, Nissan Japan can pay these manufacturing costs cheaper with a strong Yen, but then again they have to transform that investment in to sales-gains.

Anyway I doupt that Nissan makes enough profit on the GTRs worldwide in order to really talk about lasting profits. The Infiniti brand with its new acquired Benz Diesel engines is a better way to look on long term gains for Nissan.

The 2011 GTR costs 10k more, because it has lots of new goodies, it has the bank crash from 2008 on its shoulders as well and the rest is done to EU import fees on japanese products.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Plus of course it will still sell at this price


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

RSVFOUR said:


> Plus of course it will still sell at this price


I'm not so sure. Many existing owners wont upgrade. The price gap is too much for the return. To move traditional Porsche owners over to Nissan is going to take a lot of PR.......something Nissan are not very good at! Come March/April I genuinely believe there will be some deals to be had! Those that have ordered could really get turned over!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

waltong said:


> I'm not so sure. Many existing owners wont upgrade. The price gap is too much for the return. To move traditional Porsche owners over to Nissan is going to take a lot of PR.......something Nissan are not very good at! Come March/April I genuinely believe there will be some deals to be had! Those that have ordered could really get turned over!


I agree, the car has now moved from the more popular 50k bracket to the more exclusive 70k mark, sales are bound to decline as a result, oh well the knock on effect should be good for the used car Market.

Mook, have you been messing with my poll results again? lol


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

We don't see the monthly sales figures that the US does, but their pattern likely mirrors ours. There was a big volume of sales when the car was launched as there were basically several years of customers keen to buy what was an amazing new car that really blew everything else away, ignoring price, and that when the price of just was added became the performance bargain supercar of the century.

However, all these people now have GTR and sales have declined, the US figures are here:

147 - July 08
484 - August 08
421 - September 08
321 - October 08
208 - November 08
149 - December 08
94 - January 09
169 - February 09
137 - March 09
171 - April 09
146 - May 09
150 - June 09
128 - July 09
100-August 09
111- September 09
117- October 09
92- November 09
119 - December 09
67 - January 10
71 - February 10
87 - March 10
106 - April 10
89- May 2010
84 - June 2010
86 - July 2010
90 - August 2010
63 - Sept 2010

Putting the price up so much will discourage existing owners trading up and affect conquest sales from other brands. 

For people like Porsche, who have made the 911 forever, there are always people whose cars are coming up to the 2 or 3 years point, who may then decide to trade into a new one, Nissan doesn't have that as they had a gap in producing GTRs for 6 years!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Guy said:


> We don't see the monthly sales figures that the US does, but their pattern likely mirrors ours. There was a big volume of sales when the car was launched as there were basically several years of customers keen to buy what was an amazing new car that really blew everything else away, ignoring price, and that when the price of just was added became the performance bargain supercar of the century.
> 
> However, all these people now have GTR and sales have declined, the US figures are here:
> 
> ...


UK Figures added:thumbsup: Taken from Here:United Kingdom *-* Key Facts and Figures *-* Corporate Information *-* United Kingdom*-*Nissan Newsroom

Dave


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Its to keep the chavs like you and Kev from buying them 

JOKE!!!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Its to keep the chavs like you and Kev from buying them
> 
> JOKE!!!


Well its worked becuase Ive just spent 60 grand on mods instead


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I am still getting the looks from people who dont get to see the GT-R in the flesh and I can only imagine that the car will become a little more rare, which IMHO isn't such a bad thing.....I still get excited if I see another GT-R on the road.....am I being sad or a bit of a romantic....answers on A POSTCARD PLEASE....ha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Guy said:


> However, all these people now have GTR and sales have declined, the US figures are here:
> 
> .......
> 
> Putting the price up so much will discourage existing owners trading up and affect conquest sales from other brands


Taking one causal factor and then treating that as the single cause is a very dangerous things to do. For example, though we may now be out of a recesssion consumer buying habits have changed and are not changing back at the same rate as the economy would suggest. Add to that the economies are still inflating and disposable income is being challenged then it makes for a very different market to a year or two ago. Accepted the price will be one factor,as will other things such as 'first mover' and product lifecycle influences.

I don't know enough about other cars or this one specifically to be able to say but I would suggest that maybe now the price is a better reflection of the car's true worth than before and perhaps the original price was too low anyway


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I would suggest that maybe now the price is a better reflection of the car's true worth than before and perhaps the original price was too low anyway


I'd agree with that, if the car had been built by Porsche or Aston Martin or similar it would have been priced at £100k........


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

If the gearbox is strong enough to take the 4000rpm LC without failing and with full warrantee, then yes.


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

R33_GTS-t said:


> If the gearbox is strong enough to take the 4000rpm LC without failing and with full warrantee, then yes.


I dont believe the stock gearbox is capable of taking 1000BHP, however! with a couple of tweeks I understand shes good for launches no problemo! :flame:

As for warranty LOL Thats like sky diving and asking someone to guarantee your parachute will open..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

R33_GTS-t said:


> If the gearbox is strong enough to take the 4000rpm LC without failing and with full warrantee, then yes.


Actually the new LC is specifically under warranty. Don't know what the revs will be, but I hope it's going to be a lot more effective than our current LC2/3.
Claimed 0-62 time is 3.25s which is a lot better than earlier Euro spec cars.

Despite the early hysteria, I do find it amazing that the basic VR38 and GR6 architecture is capable of surviving regular 1000hp launches in the US!

And this was supposed to be the GT-R that couldn't be tuned... :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> And this was supposed to be the GT-R that couldn't be tuned... :chuckle:


I remember it well, it was the first thing that I heard about the R35, "the ECU is uncrackable"

Thank the lord they were wrong as it looks like its going to be the most awsome tuned car ever! :flame:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Actually the new LC is specifically under warranty.


but it isn't mentioned by name in any of the blurb??


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> but it isn't mentioned by name in any of the blurb??


What blurb? Nobody's seen the handbook for the new car yet!

Anyway, even LC2/3 is covered by the warranty, they just didn't mention it could be used for launching and said it was "only for freeing the car from snow or gravel".

But I haven't read about a single GT-R suffering a failure using LC2 let alone needing to claim it under warranty.


----------



## jsairtung (Nov 3, 2010)

Hello all,

I am new to this forum and have been navigating my way around coming across numerous interesting threads(i'm sure there are still plenty to be found). Thank you all for giving me a brief taste of what this community is about as i begin to scratch the surface on what an incredible machine the GTR is.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

anilj said:


> I am still getting the looks from people who dont get to see the GT-R in the flesh and I can only imagine that the car will become a little more rare, which IMHO isn't such a bad thing.....I still get excited if I see another GT-R on the road.....am I being sad or a bit of a romantic....answers on A POSTCARD PLEASE....ha


I had to go to Gatwick the other day and saw 3 GTR’s and only one 911. Maybe the Londoners have better taste  although one was mat black uke:
No one waved back but that was maybe be because I was in a Passat


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

jsairtung said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and have been navigating my way around coming across numerous interesting threads(i'm sure there are still plenty to be found). Thank you all for giving me a brief taste of what this community is about as i begin to scratch the surface on what an incredible machine the GTR is.


Pleasure :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

I really want a 2011 car...I am convinced however that they are going to dump a load of money very quickly and then settle in the £50,000's for a while...ie just above the 10 cars with the 09 and 59's sat in the £40,000's.

Was going to put order in but have held fire until I see how the market is going to receive this car...have a little one arriving in April so no urgent need to get a car and can afford to sit back and wait (plus the war office won't be too happy if a new GTR arrives at same time as baby!).


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

I got my 59 reg 2 months before my twin girls arrived!!

D

PS I am now broke!


----------



## Sidester (Apr 30, 2010)

Also thinking the same about changing as I do about 12k miles per year and wanted to keep the car 'refreshed' !

However spoke to MH and they have a guaranteed px grid based on a px switch into the new model in Feb 2011.

My car is a June 2010 Premium, UMS, Nav, Y Pipe and will have around 9k miles on in by Feb 2011 and the guaranteed px value against a 2011 was £45k !! 

I understand that they don't have a crystal ball but if their forecast px is accurate than thats a depreciation hit of £16k in 9 months ! Thats hellish IMO on a car that was supposed to have strong residuals !

They did say the £45k would be reviewed again in Jan so will wait until then before putting down any deposit !


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sidester said:


> Also thinking the same about changing as I do about 12k miles per year and wanted to keep the car 'refreshed' !
> 
> However spoke to MH and they have a guaranteed px grid based on a px switch into the new model in Feb 2011.
> 
> ...


Just sold my December 09 nav Titanium Premium for £45k with 7,000 miles on clock


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> I got my 59 reg 2 months before my twin girls arrived!!
> 
> D
> 
> PS I am now broke!


My missus said there was no way I was going to be allowed to put the baby in the GTR and she gave me that look which said sell it if you want to live!


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

GTRSTAR said:


> I remember it well, it was the first thing that I heard about the R35, "the ECU is uncrackable"
> 
> Thank the lord they were wrong as it looks like its going to be the most awsome tuned car ever! :flame:



It will still have to go some way to get over 6 times the original std output as per its predisessors


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Henry 145 said:


> My missus said there was no way I was going to be allowed to put the baby in the GTR and she gave me that look which said sell it if you want to live!


Two years ago we went to Westway and *BigNige *arrived with two large bags, baby seat, buggy and all the other bags needed for a baby. The deal was if we could get it in then it really was a family car. Here are the results:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/108503-car-showroom-west-way-oxford-2.html


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> It will still have to go some way to get over 6 times the original std output as per its predisessors


Ye but lets face it, 250BHP wasnt alot to start with lol


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Shouldnt be too hard to beat then ;-)


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Sidester said:


> Also thinking the same about changing as I do about 12k miles per year and wanted to keep the car 'refreshed' !
> 
> However spoke to MH and they have a guaranteed px grid based on a px switch into the new model in Feb 2011.
> 
> ...


I got a guaranteed PX price for March 2011 of £50k for my March 2010 Black Ed Gunmetallic with Nav, subject to not exceeding 5k miles by then (at 2.5k now). I am still hoping to sell it between now and March for a little more than that. 

I don't see the Black being worth that much more and there isn't a huge variation in the mileage.


----------



## Sidester (Apr 30, 2010)

If I had a guarantee Px of £50k for March then I'd place the order today !

I think £45k Px for a £62k car with 9k miles on it and in perfect condition to upgrade to a £70k car is frankly a Pi55 take ! Even worse gievn the HPC bollocks that 'the 2010 nav cars will hold their value' ! 

I previously owned a 911 C4S and lost less than that with simliar mileage in 12 months !


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Sidester said:


> If I had a guarantee Px of £50k for March then I'd place the order today !
> 
> I think £45k Px for a £62k car with 9k miles on it and in perfect condition to upgrade to a £70k car is frankly a Pi55 take ! Even worse gievn the HPC bollocks that 'the 2010 nav cars will hold their value' !
> 
> I previously owned a 911 C4S and lost less than that with simliar mileage in 12 months !


Unfortunately, Nissan isnt as desirable as a porsche lol, even a GTR


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Unfortunately, Nissan isnt as desirable as a porsche lol, even a GTR


I beg to differ, they appeal to different groups of people, for me, Id much rather have a GTR over anything this side of a Carrera GT.

Saying that the new GT2 RS is quite nice, still a beetle though.. 

Something about 911's that still remind me of 1980's cocaine snorting bankers :banned:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Ask 100 Joe public and I think we know the outcome


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MIKEGTR said:


> Ask 100 Joe public and I think we know the outcome


Only Joe Public non-car enthusiast.

The reaction my GT-R gets everywhere is far more than any Ferrari I've owned, let alone Porsche.
And, unlike a 911, the attention is always positive (except sometimes from 911 drivers!)


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Well by your logic they should be going up in price then ?

Why can't R35 owners be realistic in their apprasals, i'm not bashing R35's but values are based on supply over demand verses desirability, which is why porsche have less depreciation. Yes the 35 is head and shoulders above it on a car level but that little badge at the front and rear has a very big effect on prices. 

And as for the car enthusiast comment, just look at some of the pathetic posts in the R35 section and you'll realise that the majority are not 'car enthusiasts' but people who bought the best they could get for their money.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Where did I say prices should go up? 

Compare the R35 against the 997 Turbo (which it was designed to compete with) and residuals are far better.

But I don't even care about that, I bought it to enjoy driving and it is far more fun than the Turbo.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Where did I say prices should go up?
> 
> Compare the R35 against the 997 Turbo (which it was designed to compete with) and residuals are far better.
> 
> But I don't even care about that, I bought it to enjoy driving and it is far more fun than the Turbo.


My comment was with regard to desirability and in response to 2 previous comments, 1 where an owner moaned about the residual he was getting compared to the porsche he owned previously, then GTR star stated the GTR was more desirable - if that were the case then residual prices would be better than the porsche, right?

Was the GTR designed to compete with the 997 turbo, or did it just turn out that way? Perhaps thats why nissaon are putting up the prices, becuase they have realised they can afford to because people are comparing it to a car that costs £50k more 

Just because a pair of Nike trainers cost £100 doesn't make them better than a pair of Hitecs that cost £25, however some buy because of desirability and some buy because thats what they can afford - you work out which is which


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You haven't been following R35 development very closely if you didn't know the 911 Turbo has been their "target" car from day one. 
They bought one and aimed to beat it in every parameter and succeeded, which is why Porsche are so sore about it. 

Then Porsche upped the ante with the 3.8 PDK 997.2 Turbo and Nissan have responded with the DBA R35.

Competition is good for the consumer! :clap:


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> You haven't been following R35 development very closely if you didn't know the 911 Turbo has been their "target" car from day one.
> They bought one and aimed to beat it in every parameter and succeeded, which is why Porsche are so sore about it.


Which is why I used specific punctuation after my comment 

They failed on 2 - residuals and desirability


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

As I said, check out residuals for the Turbo. Just because one former owner says he lost less money on his 4S does not mean that 
a) that is true in all cases
b) that is true at all for the Turbo

I could name any number of cars that hold their value better than a GT-R or a Turbo, but between those two, the GT-R happens to currently have better residuals.

Desirability is of course a purely subjective parameter.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Nike or Hitec?

You can run the same speed in both lol


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nike = running around M&S food section
HiTec = running around FarmFoods

Mike, are you standing in for Boosted this week?


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

But you've just demonstrated your perception of brand importance


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Seems that the GTR is still doing OK*

Changing the car after 9 months is always going to be expensive. Its too soon in its life. 
If you keep it for another year its residuals will look a whole lot better.
I reckon a Porsche Turbo ( Not a C4S, which does much better) would lose more than £20k in the same period and mileage.
Dealers have to make money and there's no point in getting upset about it. I have seen so many conversations about people being disappointed in their trade ins.
But we shouldn't kid ourselves, a Porsche is a more desirable marque than a Nissan. It doesnt matter if we all think the GTR is the nuts, its whether the car buying public in general agree with us and are prepared to stump up real money. Fact is that we are all badge snobs to a greater or lesser extent.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

bluediamond said:


> But we shouldn't kid ourselves, a Porsche is a more desirable marque than a Nissan. It doesnt matter if we all think the GTR is the nuts, its whether the car buying public in general agree with us and are prepared to stump up real money. Fact is that we are all badge snobs to a greater or lesser extent.


Possibly taking this a stage further, maybe people are wary of the Nissan as there has been so much talk of tuning and modding the R35? How many people buy a Porsche Turbo and instantly want to make it go quicker? Whilst I dislike the fact that the 911 is so old hat, there is no disputing its credentials.

So, if the comparable Porsche 911 was down to £70K as per the 2011 R35, who would choose which one?


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Depends on the buyer I suppose*

If there is no difference in cost then there will still be a percentage of buyers who will choose the best car based on its merits regardless. Most on here I would suggest. There has also been a certain novelty value about the GTR since the R35 was introduced. 
Most porsche 911 customers are interested in how their car is perceived by others at least as much as how it drives. Why else would so many 911s have been specified with old fashioned tiptronic autos through the years.
Its a luxury product, like a Louis Vuitton bag or Sunseeker yacht 

It will be interesting to see how expensive the GTR gets through the coming years and where the R36 is pitched. 

100k Nissan anyone???


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I think the 911/GTR debate is rather pointless. In my head anyway the GTR occupies a slightly different market space. Whilst some of the performance characterstics are similar to the 911 it is a much more practical proposition. You can seat 4 real people in a GTR, you can fit luggage in the boot, you can carry golf clubs. You do not need a mortgage to take the spec beyond a poverty level (and options tend to depreciate much more in value than the underlying car cost in my experience).

If I were looking to replace my GTR I wouldn't be looking for a 911 because it doesn't do the job I want it to do. The nearest candidates are probably the RS5, Maserati GT, Aston DB9, Jag XKR etc. None of these even comes close to the performance of my GTR even at much higher cost and therein lies the dilemma. I didn't buy the GTR because it met my budget, I bought it because it gave me the car package that I wanted (including real rear seats and luggage carrying potential). The 911 just doesn't meet the entry criteria for consideration.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> I think the 911/GTR debate is rather pointless..


Nissan obviously don't see it that way as that is what the pitch has been from day one.



> You can seat 4 real people in a GTR..


This may be true for you but I certainly couldn't seat anyone behind me. The only time anyone has been in the back of mine, they were extremely uncomfortable and glad to get out afterwards. It is definitely not a car I would use if I were to have a family day out.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Actually*

The GTR is not as practical as I think it should be. 911 rear seats are just about as roomy which is disappointing in such a large car. I couldnt sit behind myself in my car without amputating my legs at the knee and slouching a bit.
The 911 is usefully smaller on the road but actually suprisingly roomy if a bit awkward to to get stuff and people in and out.

But, yes Andy, the reason its being compared is because its the class standard and Nissan targeted it when the GTR was being developed.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess I am lucky that I am only 6ft and prefer to be closer rather than further away from the wheel, and that my wife is relatively short and petite, that said all my rear passengers have been very surprised at the comfort of the rear seats. If only the 2011 GTR had a memory setting it would make getting people in and out quite a bit easier.

Whilst we talk about the power of the Porsche brand, for many the brand is seen as a negative not a positive. I am not a Porsche fan because I feel the brand sends the wrong message but then I am not a fan of Louis Vuitton or Burberry either and they do very well in their given market segments. In a perverse way I actually like the fact that I have a Nissan not a BMW, Porsche or Audi, I just wish the dealer interactions were as polished as I would expect from a quality car brand.


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*You are quite right*

I have the GTR because of the machine that it is and what it can do. I have been lucky enough to own a few Porsches and at the moment I'm in a been there, done that place.
I like the fact its different to the default choice and in many ways a step forward. There's a certain smugness to the sheer value of the thing as well. Its a real supercar for M3 money. 
I happily tolerate the mechanical and slightly unrefined nature of the car because it imbues it with character and I put up with the dealer support because I have to but its a big problem for Nissan. 
Its not quite the same as an RS5, Maserati or XKR though. None of them are hard core enough ( Or remotely as fast ) although they're all more refined. 
The whole premium goods experience is missing which is why I am suprised at Nissans steep price rises. 
I suspect Nissan have lost money on every car they have sold so far and need to stop the haemorrage of cash quickly. 
Not sure the brand ( Or sub-brand ) is strong enough to go much higher than the £70k level though.


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

I just can't believe people saying the rear seats in 911 are the same as in GTR. In the 911, it's only possible for kids...


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

giggsy said:


> I just can't believe people saying the rear seats in 911 are the same as in GTR. In the 911, it's only possible for kids...


Whilst the overall space in the rear of the GTR is bigger than a 911, the 911 rear seats are far more usable from experience IMHO. 

The seats aren't as deep so kids and adults can use the rear footwells, whereas in the GTR kids cannot get their feet down as the seat-base is so deep. There's also less distance from the seat-back to the rear seat in a GTR because of this. I am only 6 feet tall and with the seat in my comfortable position there was only 1-2 inches for the legs in the back. 

Shame as the 33 and R34 had more usable rear seats that the R35 has. I once drove to the 'ring in my R34 with DCD in the back (and Mark from Abbey in the front) and DCD is about 6'6" from memory......


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*I agree !!*



AndyE14 said:


> I think the 911/GTR debate is rather pointless. In my head anyway the GTR occupies a slightly different market space. Whilst some of the performance characterstics are similar to the 911 it is a much more practical proposition. You can seat 4 real people in a GTR, you can fit luggage in the boot, you can carry golf clubs. You do not need a mortgage to take the spec beyond a poverty level (and options tend to depreciate much more in value than the underlying car cost in my experience).
> 
> If I were looking to replace my GTR I wouldn't be looking for a 911 because it doesn't do the job I want it to do. The nearest candidates are probably the RS5, Maserati GT, Aston DB9, Jag XKR etc. None of these even comes close to the performance of my GTR even at much higher cost and therein lies the dilemma. I didn't buy the GTR because it met my budget, I bought it because it gave me the car package that I wanted (including real rear seats and luggage carrying potential). The 911 just doesn't meet the entry criteria for consideration.


I have to agree , except I would go back to mercedes Benz , with a large AMG


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Competition is good for the consumer! :clap:


Except, perhaps, when the price goes up. 

And any serious runner will use Asics


----------



## bluediamond (Sep 6, 2010)

*Interesting views*

Its why, depsite anybody's best efforts, you cant get a car to do everything. M3, C or E63 etc. do not do what a GTR does as a sports car, nor are they as fast.
Any of them are more practical and more day to day refined ( The GTR is acceptable, just not great ) Its a perfectly acceptable solution. Just not the optimum one. The best I ever got was a 335d Sport Touring paired with a 997 GT3. That covered everything pretty well but I think the GTR maybe more fun just as a sportscar, and the recession caused me to rethink the BMW. 335d's are great but not actually terribly economical. Instead imagine the fun of playing with the artics at 56mph in the slow lane, coasting down hills and seeing if you can squeeze 70mpg out of your Golf bluemotion - Its addictive I tell you:thumbsup:


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

MIKEGTR said:


> Which is why I used specific punctuation after my comment
> 
> They failed on 2 - residuals and desirability


WHAT?

911 Turbo 997 approx 50% depreciation in 3 years, I doubt the 2009 GTR will be £29k by 2012.......


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

back to the main question:

or of course
*"whay was the GT-R so cheap in the first place?"*


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> back to the main question:
> 
> or of course
> *"why was the GT-R so cheap in the first place?"*


John,

You know the answer to that one. It's simply that they would never have sold the volume they did, with a Nissan badge, if they had priced it a lot higher.

The reality is that if you look at performance, quality and the component engineering, not to mention the relative size of the production runs a GTR must cost more to make than a 911 Turbo. In fact I recall reading that a 911 Turbo only costs Porsche something like 3,000 euros more to make than a base C4, which makes sense logically, since the only extra components are the turbos/intercoolers/leather and a few parts that are increased in specification slightly to cope with extra power.

So the real question is why can Porsche sell their car at £100k+ whereas Nissan are only at £50-£70k. The answer as you well know is brand. It's probably not fair, but its true.

Guy


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I agree Guy. I was just asking the question because it's fundamentally the same question


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

> Shame as the 33 and R34 had more usable rear seats that the R35 has. I once drove to the 'ring in my R34 with DCD in the back (and Mark from Abbey in the front) and DCD is about 6'6" from memory......


the 33 was longer than the 34 and the space was like a normal 4 door car

34 was less so

anyway, the price change is likely because of a few factors not one

they can charge more as its "a world beater" nissans words
yen rate
improving nissan residuals and brand

etc etc


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

christer said:


> WHAT?
> 
> 911 Turbo 997 approx 50% depreciation in 3 years, I doubt the 2009 GTR will be £29k by 2012.......


There was one for sale at £35k two months ago, so £29k seems optimistic, but i'm sure it will plateu for a while much like the 33 and 34 did (ets not forget they were both £50k cars also


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

the GTR has been priced at over £70,000 since it came out in the Middle East. Be happy you had the bargin prices in the UK while you did!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

GTR_JED said:


> the GTR has been priced at over £70,000 since it came out in the Middle East. Be happy you had the bargin prices in the UK while you did!


Ye but come on you guys are LOADED! lol


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

It looks as though the official price has now gone up to £71950 - a further increase of £2k.

UMS is £73400!

Mats, camera, sensors, tracker - all extra

D


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> It looks as though the official price has now gone up to £72950 - a further increase of £3k.
> 
> D


at the nissan UK site it says £71950 and that is for the pure edition. 

So for a premium edition I guess £73000?


----------



## deerhunter (Dec 7, 2009)

price to high for me at moment maybe wait a year and see if anything comes on market hopefullythen prices will have come down a bit


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

As soon as the cars start dropping out of warranty id expect the price to fall.

When Sat nav versions start hitting the 40K mark and below ill be buying one


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

there's a few reasons why sales have not been good.

Firstly and most importantly: the GT-R is not photogenic..looks great in person though. Many customers turned the page there and never bothered to investigate anything else about the car or bother to go see one in person let alone take a test drive. 

the warranty thing confused and scared people to begin with. Even though its better now on the my11 a lot of people stopped caring a while back. 
People want piece of mind. 

the launch in the uk was awful. it took months for the car to be released here, by then so many people had imported it and reviewed it. people didn't know if it was released or not. A lot of people were seeing one maybe on the motorway etc and thought ohh that looks nice ill get myself one..went to the dealer and were told you cant have one now its not out. 

Only HPC's stock them. So have to travel way more find one to test drive. where as you can pop into your local bmw, merc take a test drive and put your money down. 

The BMW M3 and Merc C63 were released at smiler times and with smiler price tags. 

When it was released it had no sat nav, or parking aids. 

Recession also slowed down general sales.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Nissan may be in more of a squeeze as BMW is starting to intro. 4wd as an option for the new M5. I'm sure the new M3 will also probably get this and things will be alot more competitive.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

yes agreed but i think this is more of a problem for RS6 sales.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

for me it was the warranty

If I pay £60-70k for a car I want it to work

What I don't want is a ticking financial time bomb & arguememts with nissan


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

digi said:


> Nissan may be in more of a squeeze as BMW is starting to intro. 4wd as an option for the new M5. I'm sure the new M3 will also probably get this and things will be alot more competitive.


I think it was all about the Top Gear feature. Strike while the iron is hot and make some money.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I think it was all about the Top Gear feature. Strike while the iron is hot and make some money.


Lol are you saying the price is going to go up because of what top gear have said?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

MIKEGTR said:


> Lol are you saying the price is going to go up because of what top gear have said?


The price went recently on the MY11 because I believe Nissan GB knew the Top Gear feature was going to be a positive one.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

nurburgringgtr said:


> The price went recently on the MY11 because I believe Nissan GB knew the Top Gear feature was going to be a positive one.


Surely the massively sliding pound/stronger yen was the main reason?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Surely the massively sliding pound/stronger yen was the main reason?


You may be right David, but it takes a brave Car Manufacturer to put prices up at the moment just because of the currency exchange rate fluctuations.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

matty32 said:


> for me it was the warranty
> 
> If I pay £60-70k for a car I want it to work
> 
> What I don't want is a ticking financial time bomb & arguememts with nissan


my main reason for research the hell out of the GTR. Buying it isn't a problem, but if its a ticking time bomb :nervous:


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

To put things in perspective, the 08 versions in Hong Kong could be imported for $1 Million HKD, 2011 official imports are $1.7 Million for the premium version. That is a cool 70% increase. :nervous:

That is roughly 08 = 80,000GBP vs 2011 = 136,000GBP

Crazy price increase.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

nurburgringgtr said:


> You may be right David, but it takes a brave Car Manufacturer to put prices up at the moment just because of the currency exchange rate fluctuations.


Actually there has been a long term drift in favour of the yen, not a short term blip.

Add to that lack of availability due to the quake and then increased demand due to knowledge of the otucome of the TG episode.

I had already placed a deposit on my 2011 (second hand) before the TG episode but apparently the phones were off the hook on the monday when I rang to confirm the spec. That one dealer took 11 orders that day alone.

Not bad considering the above price rise and lack of consumer confidence I expected to be prevalent.

It actually gave me confidence that the value may not plummet at the rate I thought it would.


----------



## Come on Geoff (Sep 13, 2009)

*Now even more pain*

Now £71,950 OTR. Apparently due to the Yen acc to my HPC.:chairshot


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Glad I bought early


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

digi said:


> but if its a ticking time bomb :nervous:


enough tripe, [email protected] p or get off the pan


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

OK I know very little in my experience of buying and owning 2 GTR's has so far convinced me that Nissan is a rational business and does things properly but....

We don't know the Market research Nissan have done and a rational business would have done quite a bit of Market Research before pushing up prices to this level from the £55k I paid less than 2 years ago. It might well be that a low cost puts some customers off (I can see this), it might be that the brand is better known and people assume it is more expensive (giving an opportunity to get a better return). As more people know what a GTR is and is all about there will be more people willing to pay more. if it was my business I would rather have 900 people buy my product for £72k a pop than 1000 but it at £55k, wouldn't you?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

AndyE14 said:


> before pushing up prices to this level from the £55k I paid less than 2 years ago.


The price of £55k from 2 years ago was way under what the GTR really should've sold for. I think if it hadn't been for the recession, sales would've been much stronger and the price increases wouldn't have jumped in such large increments as we have recently seen. As has been said many times, new buyers are quite prepared to pay the new asking price whilst those of us who brought at the 15% VAT rate are a little reluctant to upgrade to a car that we perceive to be only marginally better than those we already drive.

It's still a great car for the money whichever way you look at it.

For those that think it's a ticking time bomb, get real.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Still cheap for it's performance. Put a Lambo badge on and it would cost 150k.


----------



## digi (Dec 17, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> enough tripe, [email protected] p or get off the pan


you like stuff coming out of your orifice?

Dunno why you would be ticked off from such a general comment.


----------

